# Malaig to Skye



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

Malaig to Skye

Has anyone info about this crossing ref pre book or just turn up

I hope to cross a week on monday

Thanks in advance

Wups


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Here is the Calmac Timetable for your route. Quite often you can turn up and go on a lot of the crossings, and Scotland is normally only really busy in late July / August. However, I should give Calmac a call - they are very helpful and friendly. You can navigate to the contact page from the links at the top of the timetable.

Philip

<<Calmac Mallaig - Armadale>>


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

JeanLuc said:


> Here is the Calmac Timetable for your route. Quite often you can turn up and go on a lot of the crossings, and Scotland is normally only really busy in late July / August. However, I should give Calmac a call - they are very helpful and friendly. You can navigate to the contact page from the links at the top of the timetable.
> 
> Philip
> 
> <<Calmac Mallaig - Armadale>>


Brill

Thanks for that Philip

Wups


----------



## 106559 (Aug 19, 2007)

I've come the other way and got on no bother but perhaps I was just lucky.My favourite part of Skye by the way, Worth a look around Armadale when you disembark. Plenty room to park and no pressure to move on.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

We did it last October, no problems. We just turned up without booking. 

We had been advised to do the tour in the direction Fort William, Mallaig, Armadale, Broadford, Kyle...

The road between FW and Mallaig is being/has been improved substantially so the tiny villages and hamlets are bypassed. 

The views are stunning, even on a wet, windy day. I'd do it again tomorrow! 

I had worried about the dangers of grounding when boarding the ferry but there was no problem. The strangest bit for me, as motorhome chauffeur, was doing the three-point-turn ON the ferry so that I could disembark! I'd never done that before.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Did it on Easter Monday just gone. As it was a holiday weekend phoned ahead and then changed for an earlier ferry on arrival.


----------



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

I do the same as Frank. Book a slightly later 'fall-back' slot and then, if you arrive earlier, they'll get you on an earlier ferry.
The Calmac folks are not 'jobsworth' types. They're pragmatic, helpful people. One of our very best institutions !

If it's a holiday, especially a UK bank holiday then booking is essential.
We were once very nearly stranded on Mull with no return booking and no accomodation.
Course, not a problem now with the M'home


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

We just rolled up and on, but in some haste trying to escape the weather a few years back. 

We were in Bluebell our 1973 T2 VW. Had only one night on a lochside site in the Cullin?? foothills with a big pub/hotel across the road. It blew a hoolis and madam took fright at the way we were swaying, with the pop up roof acting sail like. I finally dropped it in the middle of the night and all the canvas was squeezed and of course dripped all round the van. Then it was towels to stem the tide.

It was just as bad the next morning, so we fled the island and drove to Lothian before we got sunshine to dry out.

Sorry, bit off topic, but ah! memories.


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

Hampshireman said:


> We just rolled up and on, but in some haste trying to escape the weather a few years back.
> 
> We were in Bluebell our 1973 T2 VW. Had only one night on a lochside site in the Cullin?? foothills with a big pub/hotel across the road. It blew a hoolis and madam took fright at the way we were swaying, with the pop up roof acting sail like. I finally dropped it in the middle of the night and all the canvas was squeezed and of course dripped all round the van. Then it was towels to stem the tide.
> 
> ...


A great off topic though

Thanks everyone

We will just bumble along and cross a week next Monday

Wups


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

Wupert said:


> Hampshireman said:
> 
> 
> > We just rolled up and on, but in some haste trying to escape the weather a few years back.
> ...


Done booked on the 11.45 Mallaig - Armdale

Havnt been to Skye since 1973 when I did the Skye ridge I'm wondering where all those years have gone.

If I can get up to one of the corries these days I'll consider it an achievement

Wups


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Wupert said:


> Wupert said:
> 
> 
> > Hampshireman said:
> ...


I envy your past success. Never managed the Cuillin ridge (nor indeed any of the tops). Best we managed was Loch Coruisk to Camasunary via "The Bad Step" and Mary says she'll never do it again! Climbed Ben More on Mull last year though, via the A'Chioch ridge - stunning! This year we spent the first week of May in the far north west (Scourie etc) and it pixxxd down and gales were up to 70 mph. Hope you have better weather.

BTW if you are ambling along to Mallaig, make time to stop between Arisaig and Morar and drink in the coastal scenery that was featured in Local Hero. There is a campsite at a farm in Glenancross just off the A road and a bit south of Morar if you need to stop over. We have only used it with a tent (few years back), but I seem to remember MHs there at the same time.

Enjoy

Philip


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

Cheers Philip

I was on the RAF Kinloss MR team and was lucky enough to have spent a great deal of time in the Highlands before moving on to the RAF Valley MR team 

Great days

Wups


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Wups

you could also read my blog in preparation

>here<


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

sallytrafic said:


> Wups
> 
> you could also read my blog in preparation
> 
> >here<


I cant say anymore than "Perfect"

Thanks Sally

Wups


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Why thank you kind sir


----------

